# Lights on bikes



## Cs nd bikes (Mar 11, 2020)

Let’s see how cool [emoji41] we all enhanced our rides [emoji605] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cs nd bikes (Mar 11, 2020)

This is my Hiawatha year unknown 
I have 3 or 4 others with lights but there hanging on the ceiling right now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cs nd bikes (Mar 11, 2020)

This is my 74 free spirit red white and blue lights 


For the 4 of July [emoji95]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 11, 2020)

Meh once you've seen this all others pale in comparison....


----------



## Cs nd bikes (Mar 11, 2020)

Oh boy [emoji1349] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveF (Mar 11, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Meh once you've seen this all others pale in comparison....
> 
> View attachment 1154523
> 
> ...



Reminds me of a Ford truck running around my area covered in badges. Wish I had a picture. Every inch is covered.


----------



## 1motime (Mar 11, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Meh once you've seen this all others pale in comparison....
> 
> View attachment 1154523
> 
> ...



That is the LOOK!  Where is the battery for all that candlepower?


----------



## Duchess (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## spinnanz (Mar 17, 2020)

I like old, so I made a voltage regulator to take my 36v battery down to 6v, to power the lights on my vintage ebike.


----------

